# Police over at Ceder Line



## Jayn2

Yea today over at Ceder Line apartments around 2 or 3 PM a police officer was looking around.  Does anyone know why?


----------



## Jayn2

It happened again today!


----------



## vraiblonde

Anyone know why?


----------



## kwillia

Don't bother looking on theBayNet as they are full of news reports for PG county and Annapolis.


----------



## happyazz

Jayn2 said:


> Yea today over at Ceder Line apartments around 2 or 3 PM a police officer was looking around.  Does anyone know why?


It could have been Steve Hall, he is a deputy and also on the board of directors at Cedar Lane Senior Living Community.


----------

